# Driving in Dubai...licence Q



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

We are moving over in August and currently have a UK driving licence - 
Can we drive with this? 
...if not what do we need to to!?

Thanks V much..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

donnasb said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over in August and currently have a UK driving licence -
> Can we drive with this?
> ...


For a hire car you also need an International Driving Permit

For a privately owned car you have to obtain a UAE licence. You must also switch to this once you have residency. Many posts about this previously, but you need both parts if your licence, a eye test, passport photo, employers letter and a small fee.

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Also adding to Elphys response have a look at this. I am sure it will be of help ..... Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> For a hire car you also need an International Driving Permit
> 
> For a privately owned car you have to obtain a UAE licence. You must also switch to this once you have residency. Many posts about this previously, but you need both parts if your licence, a eye test, passport photo, employers letter and a small fee.
> 
> -


Thanks,
so can you apply for both of these once we get there, or is it best to obtain the International one before?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

donnasb said:


> Thanks,
> so can you apply for both of these once we get there, or is it best to obtain the International one before?


You can obtain an IDP here, but cheaper to do so in the UK, either via main post offices or the AA,

-


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Also adding to Elphys response have a look at this. I am sure it will be of help ..... Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE


Thanks for that !


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You can obtain an IDP here, but cheaper to do so in the UK, either via main post offices or the AA,
> 
> -


Oh, shall do that then - we currently live in cyprus but i am heading to the uk for 6 weeks or so while our furniture gets shipped - so ill do it then!

thanks again..


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I hired a car from Thrifty for 30days without an IDP...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

_DXB_ said:


> I hired a car from Thrifty for 30days without an IDP...


They may not ask for it, but the laws says you must have one. May invalidate insurance etc if you don't have one, especially if you have an accident.

-


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

_DXB_ said:


> I hired a car from Thrifty for 30days without an IDP...


yes when we were over looking around we also hired a car without one...but will get one just in case!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me explain again. The law says you must have an IDP to hire a car. It does not matter whether or not the hire company asks for it. If you don't have one you are breaking the law and in the event of an accident there are likely to be consequences.

-


----------

